# Grinding stump but how deep are gas and electric lines buried?



## jbk (Jan 31, 2008)

I called the "dig alert" people before I hired a landscaping company to grind all the stumps in our front yard, and the "dig alert" people left some yellow and red marks (indicating buried gas and electric lines, respectively) on one side of the yard right on top of and next to some stumps. The landscaper said there's no danger of damaging the buried lines because he's only going to grind the stumps about 6" below ground. He sounds right, but I'm curious -- just how deep are these utility lines buried, typically? We're in Southern California. I think one of the marks says something like "2/2" on one of the stumps. Does that maybe mean the lines are buried 2 feet deep?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,....

Around here,...

Electricals might a a foot or 2'....
Gas lines,+ water lines are usually 4' to 6'....


----------

